# Getting control of my dust



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm replacing 2 of my floors with smooth flooring coated with polyurethane. One is stained particle board and the other will be paper bag flooring. The dust in the house is amazing and I need to get it out.

What can I use to sweep the new floors with that won't just stir the dust around?

I'm thinking of one of those janitor brooms but there's probably something better. Maybe a damp mop?


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

What about a dry 'dust mop'? They usually collect the dust and you can shake it out outside! I even spray mine with a little End Dust (not furniture polish)!


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

What is paper bag flooring?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

mothernature said:


> What about a dry 'dust mop'? They usually collect the dust and you can shake it out outside! I even spray mine with a little End Dust (not furniture polish)!




Does it work on dust, dog hair and dirt?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

chickenslayer said:


> What is paper bag flooring?


You start with a smooth floor and cover it with torn up and crinkled pieces of paper bags. Then when the floor is covered with pieces of bag you cover it all with 3 coats of floor polyurethane. You can even do walls and with different kinds of paper.


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have hardwood floors and 2 shedding beagles. I love my Swiffer sweeper/vacuum!


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

A picture of that paper bag floor would be very interesting, please sir.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I haven't started on that floor yet. Right now the room is full after emptying the room I did this weekend. I'm still deciding on what kind of paper I want to use.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

tojo66 said:


> I have hardwood floors and 2 shedding beagles. I love my Swiffer sweeper/vacuum!


I'll take a look at those. Thanks.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What kinds of paper can someone suggest to do a paper bag floor?

Right now I'm thinking of using pieces of brown paper bags and crumpling 1/2 and leaving the other 1/2 smooth. They would be placed randomly.

Or instead of irregular shapes tear them into strips. There are lots of options.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can get a dust mop and use End Dust. You can sweep. You can get a little battery powered vacuum made for hard floors. I use the broom and vacuum, but have used the dust mop also.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'd like to keep it light and simple because I'm usually in a hurry and if I have to mess around with a cord it is less likely to get done.

Here's some pics of the floor I just put down. The room is 10' wide and gets lots of winter sun on the floor. It's far from perfect but nothing else in this house is perfect so it's okay. It will definitely be warmer and easier to keep clean.

Here&#8217;s the start of putting down the foam layer for insulation.








Here&#8217;s the start of putting down the stained particle board.








After a coat of polyurethane. Three more coats to go. I could have done a better job applying it.








Closeup.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

back in them olden days when wall to wall carpet was something the rich folks had... we had asphalt floor tiles.... I still do...

we used dust mops or dry mops, much like a swifter.. but made with yarn or a towel. I push the dust mop around to collect the dust. this is the one I have http://www.directmopsales.com/Wedge_Mop_Head_p/dwm.htm


there are so many shapes and types. I haven't purchased a swifter yet but understand they work great. My dust mop is 50 + years old. My husbands grandmother gave it to me when we bought her house.

how to use a dust mop
http://www.cleanfreak.com/procedures/dust-mopping.htm

after dry mopping, I run a damp mop over it. I do run a damp mop around my house a couple times a day. It is quick. Once a week I do a serious mopping where I actually move everything around. That is when I get the dry mop out. I also sweep and vacuum.

I often times will take my broom, get the ends wet and sweep the carpet. Sometimes a carpet just needs a good sweeping! then I vacuum. the damp broom helps keep the dust down.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That looks really cool. My little vacuum is battery operated, I can go anywhere with it.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

That floor is cool! We are not yet ready for the new floor in the remodeled kitchen so, I mixed all the yellow and white paints and painted the floor. I love my little kitchen even if it is kinda like standing inside a banana!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here are some pics of different paper bag floors. Very creative!

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...8FDDF4216425F8F1B0ECCFDE7F4ABEABFC&FORM=IGRE3


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Fine job, FH!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got my bare feet on the new floor and they aren't cold. That wasn't possible before I put down the foam. My feet used to get cold even with shoes on during the cold part of winter.

If I had it to do over I would fill the screw holes before putting the poly on the rest of the floor. I'd also make sure the countersink holes were flush as possible with the surface and not too deep.

Today the shower stall and maybe the bathroom floor with new linoleum!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

That's really pretty! Before we found a great deal on wood flooring, we planned to only do the downstairs. Our plan was a paint particle board upstairs but I really like your idea!!

I like to sweep my floors--lots faster than dustmopping (you still have to sweep the stuff the dustmop moves to a pile anyway! I have a non electric sweeper for between sweeps and doing under the table after dinner.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

For the kitchen I'm thinking of putting down luan with 1' squares drawn on it. It would be finished with poly for protection.

It's cheap and relatively easy and a lot lighter to carry.


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

Microfiber type mop i have ones i think i got at walmart sorta a swiffer type deal with a bottle on it just a cloth that attaches to a head and handle they are washable they pick up everything dry or wet them or ur floor and use as a mop i swear by it mines not a rubbermaid one but its like this theres a few brands i think it was 20 bucks and i bought an extra cloth pad for 5 http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/...SubCatId=SprayMopping&CatName=CleaningUtility


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. I'll see what the local stores carry.

One thing I've found out about my new floor is that it is SLIPPERY. The room is sunken about 8" and last night when I stepped down onto a woven throw rug the rug moved about a foot. I'm going to have to get rugs with rubber backing.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...97F6B2BD72C6FA9CD5DA67879BA74D28411A1&first=0

wow, that link belfry bat posted had MY picture on there! we did brown bag floor but used brown contractors paper instead. each side has a different 'tone' so it looks varied. I do suggest using varithanes' diamond floor finish as it seems the best. 

ours was very slippery at first too, but that seemd to tame down after a bit. i do love it that its not hiding the dust, and i use a vacuum most of the time. sometimes i use my super soft broom, or a wide fuzzy-covred dust push broom. the best part is when something happens to the floor, its nothing to just plop another piece over the problem!

ours even fooled the insurance guy and the appraiser, neither could figure out what it was!


----------

